# No PM System



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

I have no PM system and was wondering why this was?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

You need to have 100 posts and have been a member for one month for the PM system to be activated, it's to stop spammers.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Spam ...


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

My bad.


----------

